# How to stop crestie sleeping upside-down on glass



## sillysoraya (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone knew of a way to stop my young crested gecko from sleeping all day upside down on the glass, as I know this can cause Floppy Tail Syndrome. I've included a photo of Noodle's viv so you can see he has plenty of foliage around the sides and horizontal perches he could sleep on instead. :hmm:








He never used to do this until I cleaned his viv out for the first time last weekend. I put everything back as close to it was before as I could, but he's now decided to boycott his usual leaves ever since! When active at night he roams everywhere still, it's just sleeping during the day.

Anyone have any tips to stop this, or a way I can change the viv layout to hopefully influence him off the glass? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cresties like to be hidden for a fair part of the day, and although you have a fair few vines etc they are totally in the open, try getting some of the plants over the vines, and away from the glass?

you could also add some cork bark, mine have large pieces leant up the sides/back and tend to use those and their plants, rather than sit on the glass


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

sillysoraya said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knew of a way to stop my young crested gecko from sleeping all day upside down on the glass, as I know this can cause Floppy Tail Syndrome. I've included a photo of Noodle's viv so you can see he has plenty of foliage around the sides and horizontal perches he could sleep on instead. :hmm:
> 
> image​
> He never used to do this until I cleaned his viv out for the first time last weekend. I put everything back as close to it was before as I could, but he's now decided to boycott his usual leaves ever since! When active at night he roams everywhere still, it's just sleeping during the day.
> ...


To use the glass less out more in it. As for the sleeping up side down I can't think of a way of stopping it


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> cresties like to be hidden for a fair part of the day, and although you have a fair few vines etc they are totally in the open, try getting some of the plants over the vines, and away from the glass?
> 
> you could also add some cork bark, mine have large pieces leant up the sides/back and tend to use those and their plants, rather than sit on the glass


This! Horizontal corkbark tubes are the best IMO.


----------



## sillysoraya (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys, I thought he had plenty but obviously not! :blush: Will pop to the reptile shop at the weekend for another plant to wrap round the vine/bamboo, and cork bark to go in somewhere. Maybe get rid of the coconut hut, as probably less useful than cork bark...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

that they are, i`ve taken my backgrounds out ( waste of space ) and used lots of corkbark with plants over and around them.

the bark is great for stopping shed sticking to feet, holds some moisture, and gives a nice varied surface to climb around on.

:2thumb:

try dunelm mills for plants, the ivy garlands are ace, i have some that sleep in those coco-huts!


----------



## steve0 (Jan 19, 2013)

wait till he fall asleep then turn the terrarium upside down and flip it back over just before he wakes up? :lol2:

he could be stressing, i was told it can take them ages to settle after moving vivs, i know he hasnt moved but things are a bit different so he could be stressed?


----------



## sillysoraya (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah he might still be a bit stressed from having to be put in his faunarium while I cleaned his viv. He isn't exactly friendly and didn't look best pleased! 

I've got a Dunelm Mills near me, and The Range, so will check them both out for a wrap-around plant for the vines 

Here's Noodle by the way


----------



## steve0 (Jan 19, 2013)

stunning pic, the range is the best lol they got a huge collection there and some loveley wood (look in the aquaria isle)


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

I would put more horizontal stuff in there. That is what I did with mine and he does not hang upside down


----------



## tom93 (Jan 13, 2013)

I got my little fellow less than a week a go and everyday I can find him with his head under a leaf which is next to a heat mat on the side of his tank. Im guessing it's the heat that's attracting him to the mat so that could be something to try.


----------



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

give him a ceramic bulb as heat, this is better then a heat mat as they are better for leo's, crestie need heat from above and a ceramic with give proper gradient heat, a heat mat won't.
nice looking crestie, i agree with the others with getting some bark, it will help with the shedding.


----------



## sillysoraya (Nov 6, 2012)

Noodle's got a ceramic heater at the top, and uv bulb for during the day too, so no problem there. Will update with a photo once I've gone cork bark/plant shopping this weekend :2thumb:


----------



## sillysoraya (Nov 6, 2012)

Just a quick update, I got him a big bit of wood this morning and put it up against the glass where he'd been sleeping, and for the rest of the day he slept in leaves nearby and on the background covered with leaves, so an improvement  Off to Dunelm Mills and The Range tomorrow for some wrap-around plants : victory: Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## sillysoraya (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok, before I put Noodle back in his viv... is this overkill?








The cork bark is at the bottom, back-right, vertical against the glass. I got the ivy garland from Dunelm Mill in the end


----------



## Baby_DJ (Sep 24, 2008)

Seems good to me hun, just have to wait and see lol


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Not over kill just lots of places to hide  










That's mine which is live planted so give a month or two and it will be even fuller 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## sillysoraya (Nov 6, 2012)

Cheers guys, he's climbed right to the top surveying his new kingdom at the moment haha, so hopefully all will be well! :2thumb:

*switchback*, great looking viv! Love the idea of balancing the food/water dish on top of the bamboo. I'd love to get Noodle some nice upright plants like those (but fake!) when he's in a bigger viv (he's only a baby right now).


----------



## Roccothegecko (Jun 12, 2013)

*Rocco's sleeping habits!*

My new baby crestie Rocco LOVES to sleep upside-down. He will do whatever he can to do so.
It's kinda dangerous when crested geckos sleep upside-down (if they still have their tails), because they can get Floppy Tail Syndrome (FTS)! It sounds kind of funny, but what happens is their tails flop over their bodies whilst they are sleeping, and then they can lose control of their tail and it will stay flopped over their body.


----------

